# Remodeling, Phase III, the Kitchen



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Demolition started this week, here are pre construction pictures of my kitchen and laundry room/pantry. The walls to that room are leaving to open the kitchen up to the front of the house. A neighbor wanted the cabinets so they have already been removed. Not keeping anything there now, will have all new appliances plus adding some.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hold on, before you can post in the DIY forum, I need to see you with a hammer in your hand!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Today's pics and uh-oh*

Today's demo pics and the last two show why I may have to change from my intended tile floors and granite counters to vinyl floors and formica counters
Two beams will have to go in the attic


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*5-30-2014 update*

Demo continues, two serious beams added in attic; there's another one running 90 degrees to the one shown.
Also shown is my temporary kitchen/dining/living/game rooms until this phase is completed.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*6/5/2014 Update*

First picture shows new front door-now I have a porch that actually leads somewhere
2nd picture shows framing for window above sink and new pantry
3rd picture show wall where oven/microwave and fridge will go, the doorway goes to guest bedrooms and bath, I'm putting in a pocket door there to give privacy for guest going from bedrooms to bathroom
4th picture shows wall that will have like a buffet counter below and bookcases above
Kitchen will have two islands and over 100 sq.ft. of granite countertops.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Update 6-19-2014*

New tile on floor, kitchen window in, new front door and new wall behind wood stove.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice work sir.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Disclaimer: I just realized that this is a DIY forum and I am definitely not doing it myself so I don't want any of my 2cool friends to be misled.

Also notice that I am now a 2cool site sponsor. So I hope anyone looking to buy or sell real estate in the Lake Livingston area will let me help them. 

A couple of things I want to mention that some folks may not realize; being part of a MLS (multiple listing service) I can sell any property listed by any Realtor in the state of Texas. It does not have to be my listing. Also, the Real Estate commission (my pay) is paid by the seller and if I sell another agent's listing; that commission is split between the listing agent and the selling agent.
I've had more than one occasion where I would show clients houses all day and the next thing I know, they've bought a house through another agent because they thought they had to call the agent or office on the sign.
I appreciate any business that comes my way and hope to hear from any 2coolers that need my assistance. Just click on the sponsorship tag under my screen name and that will take you to my HAR website. HAR.com is the best place to do searches for property in this area.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Progress*

Finally made enough progress to have pictures to post. Got cabinets installed today, it's starting to look like a kitchen. Still need to sand and reshoot at least once more. Granite installers have picked up granite in Houston and have it at their local shop. They will come make templates in the next day or two and start cutting.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

What kind of floor is that in the kitchen?


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

The cabinets look a lot better installed than they did piled up in the floor when I came over. You have a very nice kitchen with plenty of cabinets. Now you just need to learn to COOK!
You home will be very nice after you complete the remodel. You are adding some nice touches everywhere.
Thanks for allowing me to come by.
Your welcome to come by my place anytime.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The floor is the plank ceramic tile from Floor and DÃ©cor

Thanks Dennis, I do go by your place from time to time to see your progress.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Duke said we are having a progressive party once both places are done....start at one and tour all the work that was done to our houses this year!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure he did.....I don't know Duke very well yet, but I think he likes to have a party for most any reason.
I will have a get together of sorts when we complete our home. They are scheduled to complete the framing by next Saturday.
The plumber is scheduled the following Monday.
We hope to be in for thanksgiving.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a fabulous kitchen. But more important than that is the shuffleboard game is neat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like a fabulous kitchen. But more important than that is the shuffleboard game is neat.


Don't let him hustle you. He is very good on that table! I try to always be on his team.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Progress!!!!*

Real progress has started. First of all the new bulkhead installation started today:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*And then*

It took two days, but granite is in. The rest of the new applicances should go in tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*More granite pics*

More pics.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I love the granite!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a HUGE kitchen. Looks very good. Congrats.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a awesome kitchen. Congrats!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hopefully now that your granite is done they can get to my bathroom granite.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Backsplash installed*

Backsplash finished today. Hopefully tomorrow will be finish plumbing, most electrical and install new appliances.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Taa Daa*

I think my new kitchen is finally open for business; still a little trim and clean up work to do, but it is functional. I just have to figure out how to use all the new appliances. Everything is new except the fridge.
Pictures show:

1. Kitchen from Living area

2. Bookcase and serving bar

3. Sink and cabinets at front of house

4. Center Island

5. 5 burner gas range with pop up down draft turned on

6. Gas range Island

7. Center Island w/ wine rack

8. 40" farmhouse sink with 2 faucets


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*More finished pics*

1. Trash compactor

2. Walk-in Pantry

3. Oven and microwave

4. Bookcase


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Duke, you have done an excellent job with the remodel of your home. Looks great!
What is your next project?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I need to get rid of some furniture, have a garage sale, and then get the boat cleaned up and running good.


----------

